# Does anyone ride around Penistone Hill? (Near Haworth)



## Losidan (25 May 2009)

Just wondered really. I was up there in the car the other week and it looked quite a nice place to ride..All looked footpath only? Is there bridleway/path's to ride on too?

Thanks


----------



## jpatterson (3 Jun 2009)

I'm not familiar with it - Whereabouts is it?


----------



## Globalti (3 Jun 2009)

It's a pretty small area, no more than a few acres really. You will get some nicer rides if you take the old Howarth-Hebden road then at Peckett Well drop down a really challenging bridleway by the garages to the NT car park at the bridge (forget the name). Also from the modern Hebden-Howarth road there's a smashing BW that goes up over the tops and drops down into Luddenden Dean, it's one of the best downhills in the area. On the Howarth side you can contour around the hillside by using the old Victorian drain systems.

You really need to go and buy the OS 1:25,000 scale map of the South Pennines, it's absolutley loaded with fantastic MTB trails - look for the dashed green lines, which are bridleways. It will be the best little investment you've ever made.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2009)

Rigid Raider said:


> You will get some nicer rides if you take the old Howarth-Hebden road...


I'd suggest coming over Stairs Lane and the Haworth Old Road instead.

*(D'oh! That's what you suggested! )*







That's the Hebden Bridge end of the bridleway where it becomes a lovely little lane.






Great views from up there...






Eventually coming out on the A6033 (Keighley Road) about 1 km above Pecket Well.








Rigid Raider said:


> ... then at Peckett Well drop down a really challenging bridleway by the garages to the NT car park at the bridge (forget the name).



I walked up that very bridleway at the weekend and described it on my blog. It's a bit too technical/steep for my tastes but I know riders who enjoy that kind of challenge.






*Bridleway from Pecket Well to Midgehole*



Rigid Raider said:


> You really need to go and buy the OS 1:25,000 scale map of the South Pennines, it's absolutley loaded with fantastic MTB trails - look for the dashed green lines, which are bridleways. It will be the best little investment you've ever made.


Yes indeed. We are blessed with great bridleways round here, as well as great roads.

My MTB has been out of action for a year and I've missed it so I cashed in the last of my premium bonds last week to pay for new parts and am rebuilding it today. I used to do roughly 1 MTB ride for every 2 road rides and I'd like to get back to that kind of level.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2009)

jpatterson said:


> I'm not familiar with it - Whereabouts is it?


Penistone hill is just West of Haworth - here

If you look about 1 km South of that, the road at Moor Side takes you up to a reservoir and the Old Road goes up from there over Stairs Hill. The first section is an extremely challenging steep climb over very broken cobbles. You would have to be very fit and skilled to get up that without putting a foot down. It's also a test of nerve to ride down it - I usually lose my bottle (metaphorically but sometimes literally!) and walk the last bit.


----------



## Losidan (3 Jun 2009)

awesome info guys

if you see a portly gentleman on an old marin sweating and puffing...that's me.

it may not look like it but I am having fun...honestly


----------

